

Rules for shared working spaces - dylancollins
http://founderware.co/start-up/ten-rules-for-shared-working-spaces/

======
ohashi
After reading this and seeing some of the comments I am a bit shocked. I've
been in a coworking space for about 1.5 years and we survive with a lot of
these things happening.

People take calls where they are sitting on phones and on skype.

People have meetings in shared spaces.

People eat all over the place in the shared space (beyond just the kitchen).

We're perfectly able to complain about what perceived wrongs have occurred to
us lately.

Nobody is live tweeting other people's shit.

And I've basically seen basically zero issues with all this. Why? I suspect
it's because we're respectful of one another and act like professionals. The
mere fact you're threatening to live tweet about other people in the office
says to me you aren't ready to share space with other people. If you can't
handle normal human behaviors such as eating near you, you probably don't
belong in a shared space.

I think some introspection is needed on the part of the author.

I think the real secret to working well in a shared space is being mature and
actually talking to people to resolve any issues you might have. We all make
mistakes, but most are very easily corrected with a simple 'excuse me, would
you mind <suggested solution to problem>'. Yeah, that's about all it takes. A
screening process for who can join also isn't a bad idea.

~~~
anthonyb
Yep. Rule 11: Don't be a prickly, annoying, condescending, passive-aggressive
git.

aka. be liberal about your inputs, and strict about your outputs.

------
falcolas
The page loading hung for me, so here's a copy of the list:

I’ve been hopping around SF, LA and London for the last few months, working
out of a variety of shared working spaces. From a very mixed set of
experiences, I’ve concocted a set of rules which make for happy space-sharing
and almost no murder.

1\. Bitching about your investors, investment deal or remote team-mate out
loud will result in gossip, tweeting and you being labelled a moron. Correctly
so.

2\. Operators of shared working spaces should discriminate heavily against
loud eaters. Ideally, everyone should be screened for excessive jaw noise.

3\. Assume that your taste in music is shit and nobody wants to hear it.

4\. To the person who has an audio plug-in which announces “You’ve got mail!”
each time you get an email, I’m coming to murder you with a blunt axe. FOR
EVERY MAIL.

5\. If you’re bringing in food, make sure it doesn’t smell like a dead badger.
I don’t care how delicious it may be.

6\. Learn the not-very-difficult ability to speak on a conference call without
yelling and I will be your friend for life.

7\. Don’t look at me as if I’m invading your space when I cross the room. It’s
a shared office. Deal with it.

8\. Taking meetings in a shared space is pretty much up there with Point 1. In
addition, assume that I’ll also be live-tweeting it.

9\. If you make strange mouth noises, have weird breathing or any other bodily
function which is somewhat disturbing, you should probably get a private
office. Preferably in Mordor.

10\. Don’t be a dick to the people who actually run the space. They’re not
waiters. Although that would be pretty cool.

------
rodly
I thought it was generally assumed that all noises that come from your
computer should either be muted or consumed via headphones. People actually
let their computers just blast random noises in a shared place? That's like
going into a library and not putting your phone on vibrate while you read a
magazine and answer texts every 5 minutes.

------
16s
Rule 11 - Don't unplug the Ethernet cable from my laptop when I'm not in the
office. I have shit running on remote servers via ssh and they aren't always
in a screen or tmux session. I'll become very angry and yell at you when you
do this. If you do it repeatedly, I'll body slam you in the parking lot.

~~~
btilly
Obvious question.

Why are they not always in a screen or tmux session?

It seems that your unwillingness to take that precaution has lead to your
threatening physical violence on co-workers. It can also turn momentary
network hiccups into a much more serious deal than it would otherwise be.
Perhaps you should think carefully about that fact.

~~~
zach
Typically for me, the answer is that they are not interactive ssh sessions but
long Rails migrations running via Capistrano.

Anyone have a suggestion how to use tmux for those?

~~~
seregine
Instead of running the migration from your laptop, log into a server (with
tmux) and run it from there.

------
benwerd
I've quit coworking spaces because of the music before. Not only is it
annoying, on the occasions when you _do_ need to take a call at your desk, it
sounds immensely unprofessional.

(Aside: I wish more coworking spaces had phone booths for that sort of thing.)

------
slaunchwise
Don't eat at your desk. Don't take personal calls at your desk. Just. Don't.
There are other places to do these things.

Assume any noise you make or smell you produce will affect your neighbor
exactly as if you walked into your neighbor's cubicle and did it right there
next to him or her.'Cause that's where you are. Right there.

------
incision
I find #2 and #5 to be silly on the grounds that no one should be eating in
the workspace to start with.

The latter is particularly unworkable for the obvious reason that the notion
of what's good and bad in food smell is largely a cultural/invidual taste.

Though, it might be amusing to watch three people complain about the smell of
each others nuoc mam, curried chicken and microwave popcorn while the local
vegans dash for the exits.

Also, I think all these gripes pale in comparison to my own experience with 3
people hopping on the same conference call, each with their phone on speaker,
in the same room.

~~~
driverdan
> I find #2 and #5 to be silly on the grounds that no one should be eating in
> the workspace to start with.

Why? So long as you're respectful of others I don't see what the problem is.

When I'm eating by myself at my computer, whether at home or a coworking
space. Otherwise it's wasted time. I either get work done, clear out email, or
do distracting things like reading HN instead of doing it when I should be
working.

~~~
incision
>Why? So long as you're respectful of others I don't see what the problem is.

There's no objective way to establish what is or isn't respectful. It's really
about paying attention and giving deference to the people around you.

I don't see why I'd want to worry about an infinite combination of sound,
smell and individual taste when I can solve the entire thing with "eat
anywhere you want, except here".

------
mhurron
11\. See 16s

12\. Shower, regularly

13\. NO POPCORN

FYI, all of these (including those) apply to cube spaces.

------
Tsagadai
This reads like a list written by any number of people in any number of
workplaces where they have difficultly working well with others. Some people
are pedantic. The way to sort these issues out is to sit people according to
their sensitivity to these kinds of issues. Personally, if an office manager
(or angry staffer) feels they _need to_ post a list like this it is a sign of
a dysfunctional workplace. Passive-aggressive nutjobs overflowing with
seething resentment for everyone around them are the last thing you want in a
healthy workplace. If you have a problem with someones behaviour, talk to them
like an adult.

Honestly, I never partake in any of the listed behaviours but I don't get
upset if someone else does. Some people are relaxed and laid back while others
are not. You need to find your tribe or just accept that you don't really like
to be around other people and move out on your own.

------
nollidge
Website appears down, I think this is the same article except on Business
Insider: [http://www.businessinsider.com/ten-rules-for-shared-
working-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/ten-rules-for-shared-working-
spaces-2012-8)

------
mcguire
Since the link appears to be down, I assume these are the same rules:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/ten-rules-for-shared-
working-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/ten-rules-for-shared-working-
spaces-2012-8)

------
edw519
Meta rule that replaces all other rules for any place and any occasion:

"Treat others the way you want to be treated."

The rest will take care of itself.

~~~
tkahn6
With all due respect to Hillel, not everyone is bothered or hindered by the
same things. Some people can focus with loud ambient noises (von Neumann) and
some people can't (me).

------
joe_bleau
Yea or nay: clipping fingernails and toenails? (This one really sets me off
for some reason.)

~~~
crcsmnky
Good god that's a serious nay. Do that in your own home not at the office
(unless you have a private office where I can't see it). Personal hygiene
should be taken care of before coming to work.

~~~
madink
So say if someone is using a nail file would you be offended ? What about
whashing hands ? Realy something that does not smell or make noise , what's
the problem ? Look away and stop projecting your own programming on other
people.

~~~
crcsmnky
Good point, I should have been more specific and not say "personal hygiene"
across the board.

My problem is when people cut their nails in the office let them fly all over
the place without cleaning them up. That's the image that came to mind in the
parent's comment and it grossed me out.

Essentially, if whatever you're doing involves leaving visible bits of you
behind (e.g. nail cutting) please do it at home or in the bathroom at work.

